# Bonding with my rescue dog - is it too late ?



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 4, 2018)

Everyone I know is totally in love with Hunter , our rescue dog . We've had him  for 2 months now ( seems like forever,he's such a good fit ) He's one year and 3 months old now. When I take him to the off leash dog park , I see all the dogs staying with their owners .... following them .... just being best buds with them.  I was kind of jealous !  I don't dare let him off the leash or I'll never see him again.  It got me thinking  . Alot of the people I talked to had their dogs since they were little  puppies and I got Hunter when he was a year old. Will we ever "bond" ? He just graduated from Petco  obedience class  but I don't see  him off leash any time soon. Is it just a matter of time ? Am I expecting too much too soon ?

Hunter :love_heart:


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 4, 2018)

Maybe Hunter is just an independent animal that wants to check things out on his own.

If he enjoys a little quality time with you at home and wants a little me time when he is out I would consider that to be normal.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh, he is beautiful! Does he follow your commands? Does he come when called?

You are probably more bonded than you think. The others never knew anything else and are completely dependent.

If he obeys you well enough, you're on your way! If the park is safely fenced, let him go. He'll come back to you if he can't leave the area to go exploring.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

Maybe or maybe not.   When you take on a rescue that is beyond the puppy stage, it's more difficult to bond as their early months are very formative.   Just be good to him and you can have a happy life together.   He's a handsome guy.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 4, 2018)

He's a  smart boy Radish Rose !  He follows all my commands --- except when there are distractions. ( Squirrels,other dogs ,etc ) Then all bets are off !  LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 4, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> He's a  smart boy Radish Rose !  He follows all my commands --- except when there are distractions. ( Squirrels,other dogs ,etc ) Then all bets are off !  LOL



Well, squirrels and other dogs.... yep mine too.


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 4, 2018)

*I would say that he has a good attachment to you if he is following commands.  He sees you as the boss.  Some animals are just not lovable.  Maybe it has something to do with how he was with first owners?  Maybe in his own doggie way he is afraid you will leave him at a shelter again.  I do not know.*


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2018)

We had two wonderful Labs that were rescue dogs but were runners. They were loving and affectionate but given the chance they would run.  We had a huge fenced in backyard so it didn't matter to much but we always had to be careful not to leave the gate open.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2018)

Hunter looks like such a sweetie!  He's a young boy and so is your relationship with him, of course you will bond and become very close, but you'll have to do a little training first so he has a fairly reliable response to your come command, before letting him loose in the park.  He wants to please you, but you need to show him how, and what to do.

With all my dogs, I trained them with a retractable leash, I have 2 old Flexi brand 26 feet that are still in perfect working condition after decades of use.  First you have to get some tiny, really tasty reward treats.  They sell small freeze dried liver and other flavors for dogs that are small.  The good ones are expensive, but you'll only be using them for training, and not giving them freely as treats.

If you decide to try this way of training, use the retractable leash in an open park area where there are no dogs around, a regular park.  Walk him casually and let him go the full length of the leash, have one treat ready at hand in your pocket.

The in a friendly, upbeat and positive way, say "Hunter, Come!"  If he comes to you right away, give him the treat reward immediately and tell him 'good come', 'good boy'....with a short pet.  Then keep walking until that lesson is forgotten and repeat.  Do this several times during the walk, and don't ever give the treat until his recall is immediate and reliable. If you have to say it twice, it's okay, but no more than that for a response.

It's good to call him in a calm but happy way, you can also practice this in your yard.  After a week or so, when Hunter has shown good result with coming to you on the retractable leash, try it without the leash in your yard.  Go out with him and don't let him know you have reward treats in your pocket or there's anything out of the ordinary.  When he's far away from you, or distracted by something, say "Hunter, Come!", if he comes right away, reward him immediately and calmly praise him.

Once he's coming reliably on the leash at other parks, and in your yard off the leash, try it at the dog park.  I'm sure there are some dogs at the dog park that are still kept on lead, I know there are at my dog park.  Keep him on the retractable leash, preferable in an area that's not too congested with dogs and people....off to the side.  Have the treats ready at hand in your pocket, let him go far on the leash, then call "Hunter, Come!", if he comes to you right away, give him the treat and praise immediately and tell him 'good come, good boy'.

Don't give him those treats at any time, except for training.  Once he's coming to you, you can just give him praise and no treats.  Only then should you let him run free at the park, providing it is securely fenced in.  When he's good enough to test off leash, keep the treats on hand, and test him frequently to come.  When he comes, let him go play again.

This is only a suggestion that has worked for many years for me and my dogs, it's okay if you don't want to do it, I only want things to be good for you and Hunter and I want to help. Good luck to you and your new boy.    This is the newer version of the leash I have.  https://www.amazon.com/Flexi-Classic-Retractable-Leash-Small/dp/B00Z9OFWF0/ref=zg_bs_3024196011_5?_encoding=UTF8&psrefRID=AR5W5ERSBWW7476ACQAX


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Feb 4, 2018)

THANK YOU SEABREEZE !!!!!!!!!!!  When the weather gets nice out ,that's exactly  what I'm going to do.The dog park has a small fenced in area for "small dogs" but I'm going to take him in there for practice. 

 I let him out in the yard the other day and he CAUGHT and KILLED a squirrel !!!!!  See what I mean about distractions ? LOL ! I was calling and calling him ,but he instantly goes deaf and has tunnel vision with his eyes on that squirrel ! it's going to take time and patience I guess !


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2018)

You're welcome!  My dog is 2 1/2 and he's killed a squirrel in our back yard too when he was younger, a dog has to be very strictly trained to ignore squirrels and rabbits and if they're just out in the yard, they're fair game.  Almost all of my dogs have killed squirrels in the past.  I can post pictures.   They also leave them alone too when they're in the mood, maybe a half-hearted trot after them to shoo them off, but that's it.  None of them were ever hard-core killers.

We take our dog to the dogpark and let him run loose every weekday, on weekends it's too crowded there, so I just take him on the retractable leash to other areas or neighborhood parks.  I've been wanting to get in some more exercise for myself, so I also have been taking him for walks in the neighborhood on the retractable leash in the afternoons.  If a rabbit darts out from behind a bush, he'll lunge to go after it.  I immediately stop him, tell him "No, Leave It!", then continue to pull him over to me until he's at 'heel'.

He'll do it again, but I have to say that each time it's less intense, he doesn't fight after the correction as much as he did the first time.....so there is some progress.  I've done some more strict training with my dogs in past years, even showed one of mine a few times in shows for conformation and obedience.  He did pretty good, but I don't care for that kind of discipline.  Now that I'm older, I just want him to behave enough not to get into trouble or cause any aggravation. 

The small dog area sounds like a good starting place around dogs, but anywhere is good for the recall training.  Starting with no distractions is not a bad idea, then bringing some distractions in once he comes when called.  Good luck!  Even in bad weather, you can use the leash in the yard just for ten minute lessons to get him used to it.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 4, 2018)

I've had dogs with whom I had a great bond, but who never could be trusted off leash.  I don't know if it is so much their bond to you, or just their nature.  All dogs are different.

As to bonding with rescue dogs, sometimes they bond a little bit more slowly, but I think they bond very deeply to their rescuers.   Sometimes it takes a while for a rescue dog to really settle in and trust.

Your dog is still little more than a pup and is probably full of youthful exuberance and naturally wants to go off and explore.  If he was a stray, he was probably used to doing just that.  Please don't judge your dog's bond to you by your inability to trust him off leash.  Does he enjoy your company and like for you to pet and fuss over him?  

My Bonnie was a bit standoffish when I first got her, but soon turned into a big mush.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Feb 4, 2018)

Hunter looks to me like he could have Whippet in him. The ears and the muscular hind legs make me think that. If so,squirrel (and rabbit) chasing-and even killing-comes very naturally to them. My sister`s Whippets,if given the slightest opportunity,will do that. They are also a breed that can be not always so quick to come when called. My Greyhound was the same. The few times that she got out,the only way to catch her was to get in the car,open the doors and make her think she was going to go for a ride. Then she would jump in. But she was a rescue at 5 years old,off of the racetrack,so she had never had to come to anyone in her life.


----------



## CTLady (Apr 28, 2018)

*Its in the breed.*

When I take my Boston Terrier (Annie) out into our large yard she goes flying off by herself.  My bulldog Beau sometimes goes along with her.  I just let her go as she always enjoys a full, free run.  I've had her since she was a pup and she's going on 4.  She caught a mouse and ate it the other day!  Being a terrier its her nature to hunt. 



Toomuchstuff said:


> THANK YOU SEABREEZE !!!!!!!!!!!  When the weather gets nice out ,that's exactly  what I'm going to do.The dog park has a small fenced in area for "small dogs" but I'm going to take him in there for practice.
> 
> I let him out in the yard the other day and he CAUGHT and KILLED a squirrel !!!!!  See what I mean about distractions ? LOL ! I was calling and calling him ,but he instantly goes deaf and has tunnel vision with his eyes on that squirrel ! it's going to take time and patience I guess !



.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2018)

Takes time, a lot of time. With older rescue's, you never know what they have been through. Over the years, we have rescued so many fur babies and I can say no two are alike. I had a poor blind poodle that was abandoned in a drain ditch during a hurricane and it took all of 2 years for me to gain her trust. In time, she learned to play well with others and spend a lot of time sleeping in my lap. 
She crossed the bridge 2 years ago, but, I know she had a wonderful life with us.
Here's Heidi.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

Heidi was a sweet looking little gal. What a fine job you did with her!


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 29, 2018)

Oh .... what a great story  and Heidi had a wonderful life !


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 29, 2018)

we try to make each of our babies feel special. When it's time, we have a special spot just for them. 

Here in Florida is where Heidi, Elliot, Noopy, Judy, Sandee, and patti cake are all resting. 
Then, I've got Jane, Katy and Pac resting in Arkansas


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 29, 2018)

How sad, you've lost so many.


----------



## grannyjo (Apr 29, 2018)

Some dogs are simply more independent.

My dog very rarely goes "troppo" when she's been away from me for a while.  But when I left her at the vet clinic for a teeth cleaning,  she howled and cried the whole time she was there.

When I picked her up from there,  she very calmly welcomed the sight of me.

The same thing happened when I needed her to be boarded when I was taken to hospital - very upset at being away from me,  but totally calm when I picked her up again.

We do have what I consider to be a good bond.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> How sad, you've lost so many.



Yes, that's the saddest part of rescue. Since you don't know their history, you can't know how long you'll have them. The best we can do is spoil them for whatever time they have. This winter for instance, we only had 7 furry ones to take to the desert in the RV, but we know they enjoy'd  it.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Apr 30, 2018)

Squatting dog ....... I want to reach through the screen and hug you for all the love you've given your dogs.  It brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Wandrin (Apr 30, 2018)

At a little over 1 year old, he still has a year or so to go before becoming an "adult".  Does your off-leash dog park have fencing?  If so, I strongly recommend that you let him off leash and let him socialize/play, keeping an eye out for any sign of aggression toward any of the other dogs.  Is he food/treat motivated?  That could help with his training.  Do you ever get down on the floor with him, at his level, and give him a scritch and some attention?  Most dogs really like that.  Also, if you wear glasses, you might take them off when you do that, so you can make eye contact.  I have found that it isn't the same with glasses.

You already know that he has a strong prey drive.  That is very good to know.

Bonding is something that is a two way street and takes time, especially with a rescue dog.  He probably is a little distrusting, depending on his history.  Building trust takes time and effort.  Doing things together helps with that.  Finding his motivations and adjusting his further training based on that would help.

Hunter is a handsome young guy.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 30, 2018)

Toomuchstuff said:


> Squatting dog ....... I want to reach through the screen and hug you for all the love you've given your dogs.  It brings tears to my eyes.



Thank You,  more importantly, my fur friends thank you.


----------

